# Lapu Lapu - Has anybody seen this movie???



## arnisandyz (Mar 30, 2004)

Lapu Lapu
"Set in the 16th century, this is the story of Lapu Lapu, the first Filipino hero, in his battle against Spanish Colonizers. As the ruler of Mactan and head of the confederation of seven villages, Lapu Lapu (Lito Lapid) has always been just. He follows the tribal traditions and cosults the elders for his decisions, even in his choice of wife, Bulakna (Joyce Jimenez). But Raha Humabon and Datu Zula, leaders from other villages despise him and they want to conquer the village of Mactan by launching several attacks but always failing. When Ferdinand Magellan lands in the island where Raha Humabon governs, he makes a pact to help Humabon attack Mactan and kill Lapu Lapu. Will they be able to defeat this courageous man and conquer his land?"


----------



## grimfang (Mar 30, 2004)

I have not seen it, but its my understanding that there is a significant amount of Tagalog, Spanish, and Bisaya spoken in the film... with no subtitles. Is that accurate? If so, that _might_ make it a bit tedious to sit thru for some people.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 31, 2004)

grimfang said:
			
		

> I have not seen it, but its my understanding that there is a significant amount of Tagalog, Spanish, and Bisaya spoken in the film... with no subtitles. Is that accurate? If so, that _might_ make it a bit tedious to sit thru for some people.



I read a review saying the same thing - no subtitles!  Haven't seen it.  I might order it.  I could probably work my way through the Tagalog and Spanish, but I'd be lost in the Bisayan sections.


----------



## haumana2000 (Apr 1, 2004)

I currently own the movie, not the greatest quality but a good movie overall, it is not subtitled, and is primarily in tagalog.  there is some spanish as well.  For those familiar with the cultural signifigance of the events in question, a pretty cool glimpse into the past here.  Some very weapons work primarily centered around kamiplan, but the bolo, knife,arrows, and spear are present as well.  Of note is the contrast in the spanish cut and thrust versus the kampilan.  I also liked that it wasn't to ethnocentric in point of view i.e. one completely dominating the other.  A great vid, and worth picking up.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 1, 2004)

haumana2000 said:
			
		

> I currently own the movie, not the greatest quality but a good movie overall, it is not subtitled, and is primarily in tagalog.  there is some spanish as well.  For those familiar with the cultural signifigance of the events in question, a pretty cool glimpse into the past here.  Some very weapons work primarily centered around kamiplan, but the bolo, knife,arrows, and spear are present as well.  Of note is the contrast in the spanish cut and thrust versus the kampilan.  I also liked that it wasn't to ethnocentric in point of view i.e. one completely dominating the other.  A great vid, and worth picking up.



Thanks haumana, great review. Cultural history and good weapon work. I'll probably get it.

Andy


----------



## haumana2000 (Apr 1, 2004)

Another cool vid pic is Farewell to the king starring nick nolte came out in the 80's about WWII Borneo.  Pretty easy to find, and has much of the same features.  (Weapons work, martial dance, and historical signfigance).  worth it as well.


----------



## sealken (Jun 27, 2004)

Any idea on where I could find this movie I checked imdb.com an also dvdempire.com no luck on either.



Thanks


----------

